# Red Eye Tree Frogs Dead



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there.
I have kept several red eye tree frogs for about 1.5 years now. I have a few set ups with them in it. I have a Exo Terra 18x18x24 with 4 RETF's in it. I have a waterfall with river and pond area in it. It does have a false bottom and planted with live plants. I have the water filtered and also do frequent partial water changes with treated water. The 4 frogs in this setup are now adult size. A few eeks ago I noticed one of them not eating all of a sudden and getting thinner. Before long it died. Then a second one did the same thing. Now I am left with 2 of them from this terrarium and a third one is now doing the same thing. I have taken them both out and put them into a 10 gallon tank so I can view them easier. The one is slowly waisting away. The last one is still a good size and active but I have not seen it eat recently. I do have one other terrarium set up with 4 younger RETF's in it and they are doing excellent like my others were in the beginning. The ones that are sick and dieing were in great shape for the last 1.5 years. I am not sure what has happened and what can be done. I am sure I will loose the third one but hope I can save the fourth one. I am open to any suggestions anyone may have to help me out. Where I live we only have one veterinarian and he will not have anything to do with exotic animals. So any help would be appreciated.
Thank you!!!
p.s. Sorry about my spelling and wording. I have a hard time with both!


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

There is a post in the care sheets section about illness. In it there is a snippet about making some electriolite solution to soak your darts in. It may be a good idea to make some of that for your RETFs and see if it helps lower their stress level.

I would venture to say you have a parisite of some kind, but you may want to check to make sure you have proper temperatures, and what not first.


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for responding.
Yes my temps and humidity levels are all good. I have kept them the same for over a year now. I will look up what you said about soaking them on here. Is there over the counter things I can buy if it is a parasite. How would I know if it is?


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

You might want to contact Dr. Frye and try to get some fecals done. He can give you the meds that your frog needs.


----------

